# WWE Superstar Batista's BMW 7 Series on Auction



## mosilager (Feb 6, 2007)

I thought this was interesting, WWE superstar Batista's 7 series BMW up for auction on Ebay, not that I am into WWE, my son told me about this auction, anyone interested in bidding for it 

http://www.hotbmwauctions.com/index.php?q=batista&catid=6006&advanced=


----------



## cccablecompany (Sep 2, 2006)

nope. He crapped the car out.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

cccablecompany said:


> nope. He crapped the car out.


:thumbdwn: i agree


----------



## asci01 (Jun 1, 2006)

superstar crap in... superstar crap out :rofl:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

$75k for _that_ thing?

Methinks Batista's overestimates his star power.


----------



## 98'Kashmere (Nov 13, 2006)

I agree with all of you! The grille Kills and I mean KILLS it!!!!!!!!!!:tsk:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I like it minus the grill and the side "gills"


----------



## LBC X5 (Apr 27, 2005)

Strut grill=$$$$bling.. think that things like 10K


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Most of the time bling does not = class.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Most of the time bling does not = class.


:rofl: so true


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

LBC X5 said:


> Strut grill=$$$$bling.. think that things like 10K


I don't think its over 5K but still, who the hell is willing to spend 5K on some ugly mesh wire? I try not to judge others taste but the Strut Package for the E65/66 I absolutely hate.


----------

